# Moles



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

What does having a lot of moles on your body mean? I was bored and decided to count how many moles I had. I discovered that I had over 50. I had always known I had a lot of moles, but not that many. most of them are on my arms and legs. I only have one that sticks out and that's on my back. The biggest moles are half an inch. So yeah, i'll check this board in the morning to see if anyone knows anything...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We have a few moles in our yard. They burrow around leaving tunnels all over creating more yardwork. :lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm, is there a history of skind cancer in your family with a high number of moles? I know if any of them start to bleed, become itchy, get bigger,or change in color, change shape it can mean bad things. moles are caused by skin cells growing in clusters. I think the skin cancer is called melanoma, or something similar to that, because the groups of skin cells that grow together to cause moles are called melanocytes, and thats where the cancer starts.

but the amount of moles shouldnt matter too much. just the general shape and color of each individual mole.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a mole that started to bleed once and it turned into a granduloma, well something like that. The was kind of like a wort but when it would bleed it would bleed forever. The doctor froze it off and said that I was fine and gave us some sticks that would instantly clot the blood if it started to bleed again.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Just means your beautiful


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it means you need to get the exterminator in...they tear up your yard pretty bad if you dont get rid of them :wink: jk


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't think anyone in my family has had skin cancer. I know my grandma and I have eczema, but my eczema is a very light case so I rarely have to use anything for it. None of the moles have ever started to bleed or changed color so I don't think I have to worry about them.


----------

